# 67 GTO to buy? NEED HELP!



## rollyman (Feb 2, 2007)

I have a opportunity to buy a 67 hadrtop GTO with a 400 motor and 4 speed.
The body is solid and straight , the pannels fit perfectly, there is no major rust at all just some minor surface rust spots. The chrome looks good but does have some minor dents. All the molding and badging is there with again some minor dents. The engine was rebuilt professionally about five years ago and sounds great. Everthing else seems to be working and it does have the 242 vin number which I understand is correct. 
On the negatve side the owner only assumes that the motor is original and both he or myself have no clue how to verify this. --- The engine has dual AFB quads instead of the single factory 4 barrel (interesting, but not original) ---The transmission is a Saginor which I do not believe is correct. -- The rear seats are original and look good but the fronts have been replaced with some kind of cloth buckets which must have come from another model and do not match the back. The headliner is excellent and the door covers apparently have been replaced. LOTS of little things needed in this car but from 30 feet away it looks very nice. --- The gentlemen wants $6000.00 for the car and I have no idea if this is resonable price and would very much appreciate your expertise and opinion based on my description. I would love to have a classic muscle car and have always loved the older GTO's. I am 60 years old and have reasonable ability to fix some of the problems, but will definitely need professional services for the exterior etc. 
Thank you very much !


----------



## BobG (Dec 20, 2006)

6 seems kind of low for a supposedly original 67 goat. for the alterations and condition you list, it's probably a more than fair price. If I was in that area, and had an extra 6 G's, I'd be in for it.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

I agree with BobG. The price is low so don't wait waste anytime getting the car. If you do, Bob or I may beat you to it!!!!


----------



## POOF (Jan 16, 2007)

Hi there Rollyman, Here where I live people would give more for less. I aswell think its A good deal if you feel its worth your efforts.


----------



## rollyman (Feb 2, 2007)

*Thank you ! & a few more 67 questions:*

Thank you ALL very much -- Due to your possitive endourcement and the excitement I have about this car I have decided to move foward with this purchase. 

I probably will start with sanding the several small rust spots to remove the surface rust to prevent this from getting worst. After this I will apply some sort of localized spot primer? or what ever is best. Any suggestions? ----- I would like to get the interior looking good especially the dash. Could you guys recommend any good sources for quality reproduction parts for the interior? --- And one last question: Is there any way I can determine how to verify that this car has the original engine block? 
Again thank you for help and it's great to be a new member of this forum !!!


----------



## BobG (Dec 20, 2006)

Ultimate GTO (http://www.ultimategto.com) has a lot of good info on numbers, but I couldn't tell you where to look to verify if it's a numbers matching car. I also know that you can get the original info on the car through the Pontiac Historical Society.

As far as interior, I don't know where to look. If you find a place that doesn't charge an arm and a leg for either the part or shipping, let me know.

sigh ... I guess I won't be getting a 67 goat ...


----------



## Topgoat (Sep 10, 2006)

Year One catalog for the GTO has so much free information about these cars, that's where I'd start first. The GTO restoration guide has excellent information, well worth the money. My 70 has the vin # stamped into the 400 engine block, front passenger side, also has the vin # stamped into the 400 transmission. The guide will tell you where to look.


----------



## BobG (Dec 20, 2006)

Topgoat said:


> Year One catalog for the GTO has so much free information about these cars, that's where I'd start first. The GTO restoration guide has excellent information, well worth the money. My 70 has the vin # stamped into the 400 engine block, front passenger side, also has the vin # stamped into the 400 transmission. The guide will tell you where to look.



OK, thanks ... where on the front passenger side do I look, above or below the exhaust manifold? I know mine isn't a numbers matching car, but I'd like to find out info on the motor / transmission. 

Also, are there any stampings on the rear diff to tell things such as final drive ratio and whether or not it's posi or limited slip?


----------

